# Who Says Seniors Can't Be Sexy?



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I calculated that Lady is 74 years old in human years, but the girl's still got it!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Aaaaawwwww Hello Precious Little Bugaboo!!!! Aren't you darling all decked out!!!! *melt*


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a cute litlte nightie Miss Lady - you sure do have it, even after all these years!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She looks so pretty...You still got it Lady..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, yes indeed she does!!!!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Lady looks fabulous in her sweet purple outfit. She is precious !:wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, without a doubt :chili: she's gorgeous as ever :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You still got it, Lady!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Purple is so Lady's color! She's rockin it


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Awwwww sweet lady ..... I sure do hope I look as good as you when I get to be 74! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Not only has Lady got it...she's got it goin'. I think Tom Jones said it best:
Enjoy
YouTube - Tom Jones - She's a Lady


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Go on little Lady with ya sexy self!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She most certainly does!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lady is aging so gracefully! Look @ Betty White! She's better than ever. I think Lady girl looks stunning in her purple dress!!!!! I would certainly ask for her I.D. if she were to order a cocktail at a bar!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mom2bijou said:


> Lady is aging so gracefully! Look @ Betty White! She's better than ever. I think Lady girl looks stunning in her purple dress!!!!! I would certainly ask for her I.D. if she were to order a cocktail at a bar!


Lady is very much like Betty White's character on Golden Girls, too. Very sweet, but not the sharpest tool in the shed, just like Rose. :biggrin:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she looks soo sexy


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Mr. Pup is in love, he is an older gentleman. He is not ready to give up on Love


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lady is still a beauty. :wub::wub: 

She's still one super cool hot doggie. :flowers:

And, she looks so pretty in her purple dress. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a cute little purple dress she has on and she's workin' it!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

She's still a hot momma!:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's one hot little Malt. Way to rock the purple Miss Lady!! Marj, she is just a precious gal!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

There isn't a doubt the beautiful Lady still has it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lady your looking pretty young there.:wub: I bet you have more clothes then both of my girls and me:HistericalSmiley:
Marj Lady looks great


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Lady!!! You should be ashamed of yourself!!!! Acting like a little harlet :w00t::w00t:....when we all know you are the picture of a perfect Lady!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such a sweet pic!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Can a dog be a cougar? (Jodi says he's just curious that's all :innocent


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Can a dog be a cougar? (Jodi says he's just curious that's all :innocent


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maglily said:


> Can a dog be a cougar? (Jodi says he's just curious that's all :innocent


LOL! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What can you say, she is a LADY :wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

She is so sweet in her purple outfit!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

For sure she does :wub: what a sweetie she is.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Miss Lady looks fabulous in her sweet outfit and matching bow!

All the best for her!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I always love seeing pictures of Lady and there's no doubt she still has it! 
She's one tuff cookie. She's overcame a lot, she has to fight off health problems and she still looks happy. She's a sexy senior for sure but the word special comes to mind too. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lady looks so sweet in lavender! Her little pose is so cute!


----------

